# How can I check my Power Supply



## ice_glitch (Oct 3, 2005)

How can I check how much power supply is getting to my computer? (in watts) So that I know if I can run one of those new High-Tech Video Cards.


----------



## Monkey530 (May 31, 2005)

open up your case, your power supply should have a sticker and that sticker should say it somewhere on that sticker.


----------



## Compumaniac12 (Jun 20, 2005)

wattage isnt always enough to tell you if you can run new video cards.
check the Amperages aswell
for example, on the +3.3V line, below that it should say 10A-35A or so... you want it 24A on the 3.3V or above to really get the full use of a new 6600gt or something similar

dell 4700 is probly 26A area... i have a 4600 and mines only 18 and 250watt. had to get a 6200


----------



## hitec16 (Apr 11, 2009)

try this to check how much power u want http://support.asus.com/PowerSupplyCalculator/PSCalculator.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

hitec16 , this thread is over 4 years old.


----------

